# Pair of Male Guinea Pigs- Bristol, Southampton and Exeter



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is a home-run rodent rescue based in Bristol.

If you are interested in adopting Aston and Marvin please email us for an adoption form.

All applicants are required to complete an adoption form and pass a homecheck. Thank you for your understanding.

Contact details
Website:mickelmarshmouse
Email: mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: GUINEA PIG
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 11wks
Name(s): Aston and Marvin
Colours: Agouti with white and Ginger with white (Red eyes).
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner could no-longer dedicate the time to them.
Temperament: Unused to handling, but have already improved in the time theyve been here.
Medical problems: None apparent.
Other info: These boys are both very vocal and dont like to be ignored! They have the typical Guinea pig appetite and will sing for their supper.

Photos to follow soon.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Marvin and Aston


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Marvin and Aston are still waiting for a home to call their own.


----------

